# "an error occurred while processing this directive"



## monk64 (Jul 19, 2012)

Just thought I'd mention that sometimes in the header (to the right of the black/whilte horse dragon logo) I sometimes see "an error occurred while processing this directive".  

Not every page load...periodically in the board index.

Not a big deal...just thought someone would want to know.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks. I'll take a look into it.


----------



## monk64 (Jul 20, 2012)

Saw it again today - here is a screen shot.  Accidentally cropped out the URL bar but it was just www.martialtalk.com:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2012)

ok, thanks.  That'll help me dig into it a bit more.  Should be a banner ad there.

Strike that....

Is that showing up for you on the forums? That's the header for the non-forum section.  Odd....very odd.


----------

